# How can I hang picture in bathroom wall without hitting any pipes?



## shovad (Apr 13, 2013)

I want to hang a picture located above the toilet in second floor. Usually how deep are pipes in the wall? What are the chances that I hit a pipe if I use a 1 to 1.5 inch nail?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Second story bathroom? Is there a 3rd floor? If not the pipes are most likely below picture height to begin with. 

What is the home piped with here? Copper, PVC, PEX, ?

Most stud finders will give you indication of what is in the wall. After that, the angled picture hanging hooks don't much penetrate the drywall to the extent that they would damage piping that is supposed to be center of the stud bay.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> Second story bathroom? Is there a 3rd floor? If not the pipes are most likely below picture height to begin with.
> 
> What is the home piped with here? Copper, PVC, PEX, ?
> 
> Most stud finders will give you indication of what is in the wall. After that, the angled picture hanging hooks don't much penetrate the drywall to the extent that they would damage piping that is supposed to be center of the stud bay.


It is not hard to imagine a 3" vent pipe centered behind the toilet.:vs_cool:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Vent pipe would be a definite possibility. 

To the original poster, any pipes coming out of the roof or an accessible attic that you can inspect?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Why use a nail unless you intend to hang the picture on a stud? IMO it would be better to use a molly and just screw into the drywall - http://www.naturalhandyman.com/iip/inffastener/i/plastic1.jpg


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

As mentioned, the nails on angled picture hangers don't penetrate the drywall very much. Or consider 3M Command hangers.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Use an awl (looks like an ice pick) and make a hole large enough for a plastic anchor. Put a screw in plastic anchor to hang picture on.
If you hit anything making the hole you will know it with out damage.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

I would suggest using a product called "EZ Anchor" (plastic) or "Stud Solver" (metal). Both are about 1 inch long, and simply screw into the drywall. If there is possibly a stud in the location where you need the hanger, use the Stud Solver version. The plastic ones will not go into a stud, but the metal ones are designed so that they will go into a stud. Both are available at the big box home improvement stores. 

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

OOK



https://www.amazon.com/50918-Professional-Picture-Hanging-Pieces/dp/B000CSN35E


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

The only way to go, no nails or anything penetrating the wall.


http://www.command.com/3M/en_US/command/hooks-strips/


----------

